# Welfare In Transit Bulletin



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

In case anyone was interested and doesn't receive the newsletter...

If you can't read it, open it in a new window, save the picture, and open it in an image reader... it's quite a big file so should be able to zoom in quite a bit.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

no one gives two hoots!! bet there will be lots of sqawking though from the first person to fall foul of this:bash:
regards gaz
ps:in "snakes" only 210 people bothered to look at this,which is likely to affect them all..........bonkers:bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I know most people won't care, but one or two people might see this and give DEFRA a ring and the more people who try to clarify the ambiguous points the better it is for all of us 

The sample competency test looks a bit of a joke, if that's the kind of test it is even a 10 year old should be able to get that certificate


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's available on the website too in PDF http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/welfare/farmed/transport/wit-matters.pdf


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Oh yes WIT.

When Nerys got her copy yesterday, the first ever newsletter she has received, l hasten to add. I thought she had signed up for the comedy routines, until l realised what WIT actually stood for.

R


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

whats your take on it Rory after all someone going to a show and having a cuppa "has taken part in an economic activity" so hows this going to pan out for the ordinary and very disinterested joe six pack keeper??Who has just bought his/her cornsnake and therefore taken part blah blah and it seems is now under the umbrella of these laws,i put this in the "snakes" thread too but not many people seem to give a ff as usual, be all different when the first one gets stopped 100 yards up the road from a show sometime,then it will be " no one told me" waaaaaaah etc etc
regards gaz


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

To Be honest Gaz, for all the hassle it involves, [which is minimal] l can see no harm in practically everyone applying for one, to cover themselves for the shows.

Things like this on the small scale will always come down to policing and enforcement of the regulations. Now unless they start policing the shows, l can not see how they would effectively enforce the small hobbyist at shows. But on the off chance that they did, then that hobbyist would in fact be covered anyway.

The policing will come down to the couriers who travel species on a full time regular basis.

R


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

not many will apply though,as not many give a hoot,so good chance someone will get caught out
regards gaz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

But surely DEFRA do not have the authority to flag you down by the side of the road and pull you over? Only the police can actually do that.

So what would they do, either grab people at the show, who can just say, well I've not actually transported them anywhere yet... or follow people home? Or what? 

I can understand the Houten / Hamm risks as you get stopped by customs who can legally detain / question you on the contents of your vehicle.

Do DEFRA even have the right to demand that a non commercial vehicle declare it's contents to them?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

try transporting cows around and you'll find that theres a whole bunch of people interested in your activties from police/inland revenue/customs and excise/rspca/state vet service/DEFRA/department of transport all of these have an interest in livestock movement and even those that cant detain you will come armed with policemen.
Once you get into livestock transport you enter a complicated world of forms and time limits vets inspections etc etc,how long before the carriage of reptiles etc comes under the same scrutiny,its fairly obvious that whoever writes and changes these regs can easily extend the range of species covered,personally i wont be risking any shows until i have a clearer idea of whats what,all it takes is one customs official to ask for proof of "adequate training" and you are stuffed
regards gaz


----------

